# How do you feel



## tatanga (Oct 22, 2007)

After 7 years of learning Hapkido, I feel that I cannot defence myself in a real life situation using Hapkido techniques. Thats because we cannot exercise Hapkido techniques with full speed (due they are enough dangerous to harm your opponent) and there is not sparring.  How do you feel ?


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi *tatanga*.

As you can imagine, this is ground that has been covered here many times for various different arts.  To glean an idea of what peoples opinions are on this, I'd suggest that you make use of the Advanced Search function of the fora and look for threads that have discussed such matters as the effectiveness of kata based training, whether sparring is constructive or not etc.


----------



## djdoozer1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm generally confident in using Hapkido for self-defense.  I've had to use it in a few rare occasions.  In Class you can train almost all the locks and throws as long as your partner can breakfall and air roll confidently..right?  We spar in my school as well, perhaps that helps.


----------



## dortiz (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, I am confused why you feel that way. I feel very comfortable moving with someone coming at me. I know this from the controlled class environement plus messing around with my friends. If your friends wristle around are you sure you dont feel somewhat sure of how to react?

Dave O.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been taught that there are three things necessary to being a good fighter:

A good system or style.  I'll give Hapkido credit on that one.
A good teacher of the style.  You'll have to decide for yourself.
Faith in your teacher.   I'd say that you're lacking in this area, at this point.

So... start looking for either a new teacher, or a new style if you question the effectiveness of the style.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 24, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I've been taught that there are three things necessary to being a good fighter:
> 
> A good system or style. I'll give Hapkido credit on that one.
> A good teacher of the style. You'll have to decide for yourself.
> ...


I could not have said it better.

Hapkido when taught for defense is great, it demands a lot of reps on technique......
Your teacher has everything to do with your learning experience...If you are not getting a good experience then split like a banana.  If it does not suit you then find something that does.......Judo, and Aikido are great substitutes as well as Japanese Jiujitsu.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 24, 2007)

Hapkido when taught for defense is great, it demands a lot of reps on technique......
Your teacher has everything to do with your learning experience...If you are not getting a good experience then split like a banana. If it does not suit you then find something that does.......Judo, and Aikido are great substitutes as well as Japanese Jiujitsu.



jks9199 said:


> I've been taught that there are three things necessary to being a good fighter:
> 
> A good system or style. I'll give Hapkido credit on that one.
> A good teacher of the style. You'll have to decide for yourself.
> ...


I could not have said it better.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Nov 24, 2007)

Before making an assumption, I would like some further information. Tatanga your background indicates that you also list Judo as being studied. What is your feeling about self defense in regards to Judo? Do you feel the same as with the Hapkido(?) you are presumed to be learning? 

What elements of instruction do you feel are limiting you, aside from the sparring you referenced, from realizing the self defense posture that Hapkido in noted for. Understand, that many venues of Hapkido don't have sparring and yet they teach and understand the facets of self defense. Sparring unto itself, does not formulate a true self defense mindset, so it is not a proponent to learning self defense.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2007)

tatanga said:


> After 7 years of learning Hapkido, I feel that I cannot defence myself in a real life situation using Hapkido techniques. Thats because we cannot exercise Hapkido techniques with full speed (due they are enough dangerous to harm your opponent) and there is not sparring. How do you feel ?


 
Don't you believe it ..I am a Hapkido practioneer and a cop..I have used it numerous times while on duty with GREAT results...I don't know about you but when I'm off the training floor and someone grabs or tried to I just speed up the techniques that we learned in slow motion..Devistating to say the least..


----------



## Kwan Jang (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd advise the OP to incorperate some adrenal stress drills into your training. Also it might be helpful to work as many techniques that you can with safety with "live" training with resisting opponents. Once you've done this, you can develop a core that you can be confident in.


----------



## exile (Nov 26, 2007)

Kwan Jang said:


> I'd advise the OP to incorperate some adrenal stress drills into your training. Also it might be helpful to work as many techniques that you can with safety with "live" training with resisting opponents. Once you've done this, you can develop a core that you can be confident in.



Yes&#8212;this is the critical point. The best techniques in the world cannot help you if you lack the physical and psychological skills necessary to implement them. 

Think of it this way: the most magnificent piece of music in the world is going to be very unpleasant to listen to if the key performer(s) can't do it justice, because of a lack of technical competence.  The technical components of Hapkido, like the score of a piece of music, exist in a kind of abstract realm; to have concrete reality, they must both be executed in real time by an accomplished exponent of the art, or instrument, in question. To get to that point, the kind of thing Kwan Jang is getting at is essential.


----------



## Ghalib (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you must try to apply all the techniques - day by day- with your firends - after the end of the lesson- in the school of Hapkido in gradual manner till real fighting or semi-contact.
Practise more and more and each time when you learn new techniques ask your-self : How can I apply these techniques in the real life? after answering imagine it for two minutes. Persisit on this manner - day by day- at least for one month and you will feel that you are a new man.


Besr regardrs


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> Don't you believe it ..I am a Hapkido practioneer and a cop..I have used it numerous times while on duty with GREAT results...I don't know about you but when I'm off the training floor and someone grabs or tried to I just speed up the techniques that we learned in slow motion..Devistating to say the least..


 
These are words of wisdom and Hapkido can be *utterly devastating*.  I would add also that you the practitioner must believe in what you are doing or it will never work.  You have to train, Understand and have knowledge of what you are doing and believe in your skill set!  If you have these then you have a chance to be successful in the moment!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2007)

I know I am beating a dead horse and singing to the choir......but it is all about commitment in the fight.  If you don't commit to the technique then you will lose.

I don't care what your belt color is, however.....commitment is the most crucial aspect to any technique.

I am telling you right now, hapkido.....at least taught through the Moo Sul Kwan system is the most effective fighting defense against aggression that I know of, I am a multiple time Judo champ, I studied Yudo(Korean Lineage).

Anyway, from being in combat on three continents and 1 Island while serving in the Marine Corps it was always hapkido that saved my bacon in hand to hand, period.


----------

